# Equines in Community Service, Animal Assisted Therapy



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi, :wave:

Not sure where to start, some of you may have seen a similar thread in the Miniature Horse section of the Forum, it was requested that I start a Community Service thread here for those who may not frequent that part of the Forum. 
I guess I will start by sharing my stories and photos with you. So here goes!

I have been wanting to use my miniatures for animal assisted therapy for quite awhile now, and things finally fell into place this past Summer!
So Wee Whinnies Therapeutic Minis came to be....
We made our very first visit to a Nursing Home, Lakeview Care Center, this past July, and were so excited about the warm reception we received. I was a bit more than surprised when I was informed that the Local Newspaper was there to take pictures and write an article on us! (I am a very shy person, and it sort of panicked me to be honest. )
I had to get over that, we were there for the residents and I was not going to let my nerves ruin the visit. 

We took three of our miniatures, Domino, Me Jo, and our little black stallion Sammy.
I was so very, very proud of them! They were patient, affectionate and understanding. Seemed like as soon as they entered the courtyard filled with people, they put on their "work hats", and knew just how they were to behave.
Many of the residents at this home were vocally as well as physically disabled due to strokes, etc. If they were unable to reach out, our minis seemed to know this and would put their heads right up into their laps to be stroked.
I think my favorite memory of this day was a gentleman with severe paralysis, he was secured in his chair for safety, had no mobility, and appeared completely disconnected from his surroundings. Domino seemed to realize this, and started gently nuzzling his knees, (he was in shorts). 
The mans face immediately lit up like a Christmas tree, and he giggled and giggled......That was the best part of the visit, and that is why we do this.
I firmly believe that animals can reach out and make contact in a way that people are not always able to do. 

Here are just a few photos from that day.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I think that is amazing  I'd have had to fight tears seeing their joy. 

I don't do anything on such a grand scale but my daughter, Morgan (age 6) & I volunteer at our local food pantry once a month. We take in donations and help people shop and take their stuff to their cars. I was a very proud mommy when the director asked Morgan why she liked coming to help with mommy and she said "It makes my heart feel good." 

Reminds me that our pears are almost ripe and the trees overflowing, will be taking a big fresh fruit donation soon! We took 15 bushels last fall and I think we may have as many or more this year.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I think that is amazing  I'd have had to fight tears seeing their joy.
> 
> I don't do anything on such a grand scale but my daughter, Morgan (age 6) & I volunteer at our local food pantry once a month. We take in donations and help people shop and take their stuff to their cars. I was a very proud mommy when the director asked Morgan why she liked coming to help with mommy and she said "It makes my heart feel good."
> 
> Reminds me that our pears are almost ripe and the trees overflowing, will be taking a big fresh fruit donation soon! We took 15 bushels last fall and I think we may have as many or more this year.



Thank you.
I have to admit that it seems the hubby and I have both found ourselves crying after our visits, the ride home is never a dry one....but they are good tears, because like your wonderful little daughter says, "it makes your heart feel good"! 

Every thing counts! Do not belittle what you and Morgan are doing either. You must know how much the people you help appreciate what you do. 
So many folks do not have any friends or family to help them with tasks others might take for granite. It is a great thing you are doing. :hug:
The Food Bank must be so thrilled to get your beautiful fresh pears!!! That's awesome.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Actually, this is the field I am studying, and I have worked for an equine therapist for 5 years now, just as a horse leader. She does physical therapy, I am going into emotional/mental type therapy.

Horses are amazing aren't they? Big or small they can sense when they are needed to help make someone's day. I have had numerous experiences witnessing such acts, but the one that jumps out is a therapy horse that I helped train. His name is Smokey and he is an arab cross. For a regular rider on a trail, smokey needs a firm but steady hand as he is very flighty and spooky, but for therapy, he is an absolute angel. He has had numerous children on him (being led around) and it is amazing to watch him. As I am leading him, I can always tell if the child is getting off balance. Of course the therapist puts him back in place, but smokey knows it is happening and gently nickers to me, like he is saying "hey, he needs some readjusting." At the same time he will slow down or stop, which is unheard of for him under normal circumstances. He walks slow to make sure the kid is okay, when normally he rushes and has a very quick walk.

Smokey is pretty head shy, but when those little kids get off of him, and walk over to him (usually on braces, since most of these kids have trouble walking) he just puts his nose on the floor, closes his eyes, and lets them pet him all over. It is amazing to watch the transformation this horse undergoes as he understands he is carrying precious cargo. It never gets old to watch


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Our second visit was to a facility connected to our local hospital, Brendan House. They are home to a wide range of residents, from people there temporarily to rehab, to permanent residents.

It was another really wonderful experience!
It was a much more talkative group of people, and so many of them had horses, worked with horses, or just had a great love of horses, so there was a lot to visit about. 

One of the ladies there told me she spent her whole life training race horses here in Montana. She only retired from it when she turned 80 years old! :shock:
Wow. 

There were so many very special connections made, but I think the one that stands out in my mind is this little lady. 










She just fell in love with Domino that day! She would literally scoot herself around with the heels of her feet to get back over to where Domino was visiting with other residents. 
He was so great, just let her pull his head to her and run her fingers all over his face and through his mane.....Fills my heart with joy, I am so proud of him, and so happy that I am able to share that special bond with others. 

Here are a few more pics from that visit.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It's so fantastic to see others like you reaching out to the community through miniatures. As I believe I've mentioned, we also have a non profit therapy center for the disabled called HALTERS in. We're now up to 12 trained miniatures and 3 in training, and we do therapy rides on the shetlands/ponies, and nursing home/hospital/school visits to raise awareness and to spread the joys of our little equines.

It's amazing what a horse can pick up. We have also had minies who somehow just KNOW when someone is unable to reach out, and have reached out themselves. I couldn't be more proud.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Lakotababii said:


> Actually, this is the field I am studying, and I have worked for an equine therapist for 5 years now, just as a horse leader. She does physical therapy, I am going into emotional/mental type therapy.
> 
> Horses are amazing aren't they? Big or small they can sense when they are needed to help make someone's day. I have had numerous experiences witnessing such acts, but the one that jumps out is a therapy horse that I helped train. His name is Smokey and he is an arab cross. For a regular rider on a trail, smokey needs a firm but steady hand as he is very flighty and spooky, but for therapy, he is an absolute angel. He has had numerous children on him (being led around) and it is amazing to watch him. As I am leading him, I can always tell if the child is getting off balance. Of course the therapist puts him back in place, but smokey knows it is happening and gently nickers to me, like he is saying "hey, he needs some readjusting." At the same time he will slow down or stop, which is unheard of for him under normal circumstances. He walks slow to make sure the kid is okay, when normally he rushes and has a very quick walk.
> 
> Smokey is pretty head shy, but when those little kids get off of him, and walk over to him (usually on braces, since most of these kids have trouble walking) he just puts his nose on the floor, closes his eyes, and lets them pet him all over. It is amazing to watch the transformation this horse undergoes as he understands he is carrying precious cargo. It never gets old to watch



Thanks for sharing that. 
You are right, it never ceases to amaze me how perceptive horses are! They do know, and they do act accordingly. I know I might sound looney to some, but I truly believe that animals are Angels here on Earth, horses being extra special! :lol: LOL! :lol:
(I guess I should not generalize that comment, as not all horses are cut out for all things.)

I would also love to get involved with Equine Therapy on Horseback some day. There is an organization like that some where in our area, so who knows, maybe I can work into that with them as well. I do not have any formal education like you, so maybe that would be reaching too far....


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Endiku said:


> It's so fantastic to see others like you reaching out to the community through miniatures. As I believe I've mentioned, we also have a non profit therapy center for the disabled called HALTERS in. We're now up to 12 trained miniatures and 3 in training, and we do therapy rides on the shetlands/ponies, and nursing home/hospital/school visits to raise awareness and to spread the joys of our little equines.
> 
> It's amazing what a horse can pick up. We have also had minies who somehow just KNOW when someone is unable to reach out, and have reached out themselves. I couldn't be more proud.



Yes, that's right, we have talked about that, and I am so happy that you have a program as well! 
Hopefully we can encourage others to start similar programs in their home towns too, wouldn't that be great!?!
They are so beneficial, not just for the residents, but for the horses and "handlers" as well.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope some of you will take a peek at the website.
For any FaceBook fans, I also made a Wee Whinnies Therapeutic Minis page, still trying to figure all of that "social networking" out...:roll:

I am registered with the State, and I am currently in the process of becoming a non-profit so that any donations made will be tax deductible. Tons of paperwork, they sure do not make it an easy process!
We obviously do this because we love it, but it would be great if at some point we receive enough in donations to pay for the fuel it takes to make these visits. As we are all too aware, gas prices aren't on the decline....:?


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Thanks for sharing that.
> You are right, it never ceases to amaze me how perceptive horses are! They do know, and they do act accordingly. I know I might sound looney to some, but I truly believe that animals are Angels here on Earth, horses being extra special! :lol: LOL! :lol:
> (I guess I should not generalize that comment, as not all horses are cut out for all things.)
> 
> I would also love to get involved with Equine Therapy on Horseback some day. There is an organization like that some where in our area, so who knows, maybe I can work into that with them as well. I do not have any formal education like you, so maybe that would be reaching too far....


Well you may be surprised. Generally, a Social Worker or therapist trained in the therapy is the one that oversees the operation (that will be me eventually) BUT they usually have at least one or 2 horsey people to help out :wink: You wouldn't be directly doing "therapy" but still contributing, kind of like I do with the hippotherapist. 

And no, you don't sound looney. They are angels here on earth, and I have had the blessing of running into quite a few of the equine version


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Your pictures made me tear up. Thats so wonderful. It especially touches my heart because my grandfather is in similar condition to those residents, he is losing his memory and can no longer stand/walk. Its so nice to see people reaching out to those who are struggling and seeing the joy in those peoples faces. Makes my day to see your pictures. Thank you.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Lakotababii said:


> Well you may be surprised. Generally, a Social Worker or therapist trained in the therapy is the one that oversees the operation (that will be me eventually) BUT they usually have at least one or 2 horsey people to help out :wink: You wouldn't be directly doing "therapy" but still contributing, kind of like I do with the hippotherapist.
> 
> And no, you don't sound looney. They are angels here on earth, and I have had the blessing of running into quite a few of the equine version




That gives me hope that I will be able to work my way into their program then, thanks! 
(and thanks too for not thinking I'm looney! :lol


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

paintsrule said:


> Your pictures made me tear up. Thats so wonderful. It especially touches my heart because my grandfather is in similar condition to those residents, he is losing his memory and can no longer stand/walk. Its so nice to see people reaching out to those who are struggling and seeing the joy in those peoples faces. Makes my day to see your pictures. Thank you.



:hug: Thank you.
I don't suppose you are located anywhere in NW Montana by chance? Be more than happy to make a visit to you and your grandfather!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*Indeed, horses can have very special powers*

This was a story I wrote when I still had the joy of owning my horse named Joe. He was a bit of a devil really but he and I had a lot of fun together. This is virtually the word by word report on the events of that day - one which I shall never forget.
QUote:

*JOE’S GOOD DEED.*

On the Sunday, the sun shone again so there was no way that we could take the day off from riding . We mosied down to the village. The pace was very different from the day before. There was no hurry and to be honest I still had a few aches and pains after yesterday’s exertions. Joe was content - on a loose rein he was doing his “look-around” thing. It took us 15 minutes or more to get to the church and then after just two chats with locals we headed off for the Rock & Fountain Inn. 
Together we took in the rays; we listened to the birds and we ambled along. 


Down at the pub car park we came across a tallish man in his mid fifties who was coming out from the bar to get into his car. He looked up, saw Joe and immediately called out: 
*“ What a magnificent specimen! Doesn‘t his coat shine”. *
I replied on Joe’s behalf: *”Thank You”*. (The baby oil obviously had worked)


The next thing I knew was that The Man had reached across and was in a slightly hesitant manner stroking Joe’s neck. The Boy stood still and enjoyed the feel of the man’s fingers. At this time I was still sitting up on The Boy but as the conversation progressed I slipped off him and tied him up to the hitching point. The Man was curious as to whether Joe would be content to be tied up whilst his master went off into the pub for a glass of wine. I explained that Joe was well trained, indeed, his role in life was to take me down to the pub and back. Joe will always stand and stare so long as, when his master came out of the pub, Joe got his carrot and half a packet of salt and vinegar crisps.

The Man told me about his sister who had the idea to provide over in the valleys holiday accommodation for both horses and riders. We talked about the possibilities of the venture.

In the meantime Joe was standing by, patiently, as was his way. 
The Man and I got round to talking about carrots and eventually I fished out the one I had in my pocket. I broke it in two and showed him how to feed it to Jor. The man dropped the carrot on the first attempt but I showed him again how to hold the carrot on the palm of his hand. 

When Joe had eaten his carrot The Man broke off the conversation to make his way to his car. As he went he called out :
*“Thanks for introducing me to Joe”. *
I replied 
*“Your welcome, see you again some time”* 
Then he said *: *
_*“You really have made my day - I’ll have to tell my sister all about it. “She’ll never believe I fed the horse a carrot, she knows I am terrified of them”*_
*“Surely not”*, I said
*“Yes“, *he replied. *“That was, in my life, the closest I have ever got to a horse’s head.” *
_*“Your Joe is quite a horse”*_
Indeed Joe was. 

He could be magical with babes in arms, kids holding Mum's hand and old ladies walking the dog. He was a devil though if they tried to get on his back.

Barry G


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> :hug: Thank you.
> I don't suppose you are located anywhere in NW Montana by chance? Be more than happy to make a visit to you and your grandfather!


Oh man, I wish. We are in missouri but that would be amazing if we lived there.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

paintsrule said:


> Oh man, I wish. We are in missouri but that would be amazing if we lived there.



Oh, well that would be quite the drive! :wink:
I wonder if there is some one in your area doing something similar? You might try "Googling" it and see?



*Barry Godden*, loved "Joe's Good Deed". Thank you for posting it.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wondering if any one else here has photos/stories they would like to share of their horses doing community type service?
Would love to see them!


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Home

This is where I've volunteered for four years now. We've had a couple news stories done, too. If you're interested I can post the links to them- one of which I nominated the organization for, to toot my own horn 

Its a great thing to do to volunteer with these places. I love seeing the progress people make when they come to ride, both physically and mentally. Truly patient horses, too- This is where I first got an actual handle on horse ownership and care, and led to me getting my first horse.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

My hats off to all of you who work so selflessly. To see the joy on these people's faces leaves a feeling in me beyond words. Tears? You betcha! There is a special place for people, and animals, who give of themselves that way.

The lady who trained racehorses was probably so happy just getting that horse smell I bet she misses.
I see people come into the farm and ask to visit the horses in the barn. When I see them hug them and put their nose into their neck and breathe in, I know they are horse people who have been away from horses too long.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

_Quote_
_I see people come into the farm and ask to visit the horses in the barn. When I see them hug them and put their nose into their neck and breathe in, I know they are horse people who have been away from horses too long._
_unQuote_

*What is so strange about that then - I do that every time I go and collect my mare. Mind you the price she makes me pay for getting so familiar is usually a whole juicy pear.*


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

ShinaKonga said:


> Home
> 
> This is where I've volunteered for four years now. We've had a couple news stories done, too. If you're interested I can post the links to them- one of which I nominated the organization for, to toot my own horn
> 
> Its a great thing to do to volunteer with these places. I love seeing the progress people make when they come to ride, both physically and mentally. Truly patient horses, too- This is where I first got an actual handle on horse ownership and care, and led to me getting my first horse.




That is wonderful!
Yes, of course post links, would enjoy reading them. 
If you have read through this entire thread you all ready know this, but...I would LOVE to volunteer at a place like that. Unfortunately after investigating, I have found that all the facilities, in my state, are 4 to 10 hours away. :-(
There is an organization here in my town, but they are just Fundraisers. They only run events to bring in funds to help "riders" pay for their sessions. Which is awesome too, just not the part that I was hoping to be involved in.....


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> My hats off to all of you who work so selflessly. To see the joy on these people's faces leaves a feeling in me beyond words. Tears? You betcha! There is a special place for people, and animals, who give of themselves that way.
> 
> The lady who trained racehorses was probably so happy just getting that horse smell I bet she misses.
> I see people come into the farm and ask to visit the horses in the barn. When I see them hug them and put their nose into their neck and breathe in, I know they are horse people who have been away from horses too long.



Thank you. 
I do not think of myself as special, but I sure do think my minis are! I so love watching them interact with others, gives me so much joy. Makes me so proud of them...

And yes! You are so right about the SMELL. I know that is one of my favorite things in the world, the scent of horses. My hubby thinks I am nuts, but I just love the smell of horse sweat and saddle leather after a ride, aaahhhh :lol:.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> That is wonderful!
> Yes, of course post links, would enjoy reading them.
> If you have read through this entire thread you all ready know this, but...I would LOVE to volunteer at a place like that. Unfortunately after investigating, I have found that all the facilities, in my state, are 4 to 10 hours away. :-(
> There is an organization here in my town, but they are just Fundraisers. They only run events to bring in funds to help "riders" pay for their sessions. Which is awesome too, just not the part that I was hoping to be involved in.....



Aw shucks, thanks! I skimmed the thread- Mostly just looked at the cute pictures. :lol: If you ever want to make a trip to Northern Utah we'd love the volunteer help. I spent the summer in Helena and volunteered at Eagle Mount once- great place, but I understand not wanting to cover the distance. (And I was too busy to go more than once. Urgh.)

As for links- Woman who runs program for disabled children gets a High 5 | ksl.com
This is the one I nominated Cindy for. The reporter was HILARIOUS. I'm the one in the light blue plaid shirt- I only come up in the background a couple of times, thank God. 

Disabled children respond to equine therapy | Deseret News
This was a story done last year. A little more extensive and more focused on the program than Cindy.

Davis County Clipper - Horseback riding offers therapy family time
This ones from all the way back to 2008. Most of the same info, but earlier.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

All of we owners of sensible horses have an opportunity to bring horses home to the disabled.

Just bringing your horse close to touching distance is enough.

Try it, but watchout for the adults as well as the kids.

You'd be surprised as to how much latent affection for horses there is out there.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

ShinaKonga said:


> Aw shucks, thanks! I skimmed the thread- Mostly just looked at the cute pictures. :lol: If you ever want to make a trip to Northern Utah we'd love the volunteer help. I spent the summer in Helena and volunteered at Eagle Mount once- great place, but I understand not wanting to cover the distance. (And I was too busy to go more than once. Urgh.)
> 
> As for links- Woman who runs program for disabled children gets a High 5 | ksl.com
> This is the one I nominated Cindy for. The reporter was HILARIOUS. I'm the one in the light blue plaid shirt- I only come up in the background a couple of times, thank God.
> ...



Oh my gosh, goosebumps, sniffles, and tears.......
Thank you for posting those links. Wonderful, wonderful program, and Cindy is an amazing selfless person. :hug:
 Sounds like she could seriously use an organization doing fund raising for her! I don't know if these folks help out of state programs or not, but it sure might be worth looking into?
HTH - Human Therapy on Horseback


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Oh my gosh, goosebumps, sniffles, and tears.......
> Thank you for posting those links. Wonderful, wonderful program, and Cindy is an amazing selfless person. :hug:
> Sounds like she could seriously use an organization doing fund raising for her! I don't know if these folks help out of state programs or not, but it sure might be worth looking into?
> HTH - Human Therapy on Horseback


Right on top of it! We have a fundraiser once or twice a year.  Its coming up on December 3rd this time around. Its a fun team sorting event, along with a silent auction and bake sale. We're actually having pony rides and a bounce house this year, and a certain volunteer I don't have to name is going to have a blast 'testing' the bounce house. 
I'll pass on the link to Cindy, though, and see if she wants to look into it or not.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

My DiDi licks my hand.

Now I know she is after a treat but the lick is soft and warm.

She means it - it really is no cupboard love.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

ShinaKonga said:


> Right on top of it! We have a fundraiser once or twice a year.  Its coming up on December 3rd this time around. Its a fun team sorting event, along with a silent auction and bake sale. We're actually having pony rides and a bounce house this year, and a certain volunteer I don't have to name is going to have a blast 'testing' the bounce house.
> I'll pass on the link to Cindy, though, and see if she wants to look into it or not.



That sounds like a great fundraiser. 
Wish I weren't so far away....there'd be two of us testing that bouncy house :lol:.


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

This is too cool! I am actually in school for Occupational Therapy, and my ultimate goal is to incorporate hippotherapy into my practice. It warms my heart to see this


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

There are limitless opportunities to apply hippotherapy into OT work.

All you need to find are the horses with the right temperament.

You might think of looking at the smaller horses - shetlands, welsh As etc

Best of luck


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

AshleyCL said:


> This is too cool! I am actually in school for Occupational Therapy, and my ultimate goal is to incorporate hippotherapy into my practice. It warms my heart to see this


Sorry, I DO know that hippotherapy means horses....but when I read your comment a hysterically funny image popped into my head. Something like this.....


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Sorry, I DO know that hippotherapy means horses....but when I read your comment a hysterically funny image popped into my head. Something like this.....


When I did a project on hippotherapy when I was in high school, a lot of kids asked me what had happened to the hippos, and why did they need therapists?
I eventually got tired of answering correctly and played along a couple of times...


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I am in the process of starting my own Center if all goes right with the land purchase. 
I want to help physical and mental adults and children. 
I also want to welcome War Veterans also.
I have solved the age old problem with never enough volunteers. Community Service. They have to do so many hours to pay for what ever crime they have done. Would like to focus that on the youth.
I would like to put on horse shows with classes for the kids and someday get backed by AQHA.
I have been volunteering and working already in these fields for almost 15 yrs now. I just do not know anything about the legal end of it all. I am in the process of trying to find a Pro Bono lawyer in the TN area who will help me.
I even have a business plan to bring in some money other than fundraisers and donations.
If anyone has any advice for me that would be great.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

raywonk said:


> I am in the process of starting my own Center if all goes right with the land purchase.
> I want to help physical and mental adults and children.
> I also want to welcome War Veterans also.
> I have solved the age old problem with never enough volunteers. Community Service. They have to do so many hours to pay for what ever crime they have done. Would like to focus that on the youth.
> ...


Be careful depending on community service hours- from what I've seen, they aren't as plentiful as you think, and the people rarely come back once their hours are filled. There are exceptions, of course, and some people do end up staying... but its hard to build up that reliable volunteer base. Even then, finding horse people who have some horse sense is even harder to come by- but if you have the patience and the time to teach the non-horsey people what to do, then go for it.

Its hard work, a little costly, and exhausting... but overall it will be one of the best things you'll ever accomplish. I feel like you already know most of this, though, with your previous volunteering.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks it has been a life long dream and looks like in the next two yrs that it may start to come true. I am just getting tangled up in the legal and paper work end of it all.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Sorry, I DO know that hippotherapy means horses....but when I read your comment a hysterically funny image popped into my head. Something like this.....




:rofl: Baaa, haaa, haa, ha!
That's a great pic, thanks I needed a really good hard laugh! 

On a more serious note, AshleyCL, I am glad to hear you are thinking of getting into this type of animal assisted therapy as well. I don't think there could ever be enough people involved.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

raywonk said:


> I am in the process of starting my own Center if all goes right with the land purchase.
> I want to help physical and mental adults and children.
> I also want to welcome War Veterans also.
> I have solved the age old problem with never enough volunteers. Community Service. They have to do so many hours to pay for what ever crime they have done. Would like to focus that on the youth.
> ...



:clap: That is fantastic! 
Good luck in your endeavor, I really hope it all falls into place for you.
Don't let all the red tape and paperwork get to you, in the end it will be more than worth it.
Please do keep us informed on how things are going for you.

You may look into contacting your local feed and tack stores, equine vets, and those type of places to see if they may be willing to help with donations or cash sponsorship, never hurts to ask.


----------



## msilver (Oct 5, 2011)

*Equine Therapy*

Great Picture


----------



## msilver (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I wanted to let everyone know about an event taking place on October 9-12, that may be of some interest to you. The Sheraton Nassau Beach Resort is hosting a 'Healing with Horses Equine Therapy and Educational Symposium'! The event is hosted by Flying Change Equine Therapy, a nationally recognized non-profit organization specializing in consulting for equine therapy programs. The event will be held at the beautiful Sheraton Nassau Beach Resort. The resort is situated on a 1,000-foot stretch of one of Nassau’s spectacular white-sand beaches, the Sheraton Nassau Beach Resort is set on seven exquisite acres of stunning waterscape, including three freshwater pools with flowing waterfalls, a swim-up bar and oversized whirlpools! To register for the event, call Sarah Avett at (770) 253-4054 or by email at [email protected] and go to SheratonNassau.com to learn more about the resort or to book your stay!


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

msilver said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I wanted to let everyone know about an event taking place on October 9-12, that may be of some interest to you. The Sheraton Nassau Beach Resort is hosting a 'Healing with Horses Equine Therapy and Educational Symposium'! The event is hosted by Flying Change Equine Therapy, a nationally recognized non-profit organization specializing in consulting for equine therapy programs. The event will be held at the beautiful Sheraton Nassau Beach Resort. The resort is situated on a 1,000-foot stretch of one of Nassau’s spectacular white-sand beaches, the Sheraton Nassau Beach Resort is set on seven exquisite acres of stunning waterscape, including three freshwater pools with flowing waterfalls, a swim-up bar and oversized whirlpools! To register for the event, call Sarah Avett at (770) 253-4054 or by email at [email protected] and go to SheratonNassau.com to learn more about the resort or to book your stay!


Oh my lord, I would die to go to his. Had I known about it sooner, I would be there. If there is another one, count me in! I would do just about anything to go


----------



## msilver (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Ashley,

To learn more please email Sarah Avett at the above email address, she can let you know when there will be other events- hopefully at the beautiful Sheraton Nassau Beach Resort in the Bahamas again!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wanting to share...
A man my hubby works with saw my website, and has arranged to surprise his wife with a visit out here to the ranch to meet my Wee Whinnies!
She is in charge of the Special Education Dept., grades K - 2nd at a local elementary school. Her husband thinks she will just be thrilled and excited to find out about our program. :grin:

They are coming out tomorrow. It has been cold and rainy all week, so* please* keep your fingers crossed for warmer and DRY weather!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I just received the phone call.... been postponed due to the unrelenting rain. :???:

I am glad though, only because I would like her first impression of the minis to be a good one, with all this *wet* they are not the tidiest looking. 
I'd like this Teacher to be able to interact and get to know them without getting all wet and muddy. So it is for the best I suppose.
Her hubby is leaving on a business trip Monday, so we will have to arrange the "surprise" again when he gets back home.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

msilver said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I wanted to let everyone know about an event taking place on October 9-12, that may be of some interest to you. The Sheraton Nassau Beach Resort is hosting a 'Healing with Horses Equine Therapy and Educational Symposium'! The event is hosted by Flying Change Equine Therapy, a nationally recognized non-profit organization specializing in consulting for equine therapy programs. The event will be held at the beautiful Sheraton Nassau Beach Resort. The resort is situated on a 1,000-foot stretch of one of Nassau’s spectacular white-sand beaches, the Sheraton Nassau Beach Resort is set on seven exquisite acres of stunning waterscape, including three freshwater pools with flowing waterfalls, a swim-up bar and oversized whirlpools! To register for the event, call Sarah Avett at (770) 253-4054 or by email at [email protected] and go to SheratonNassau.com to learn more about the resort or to book your stay!



That sounds like a wonderful opportunity in a beautiful setting....
Was anyone from the Forum lucky enough to make it there?


----------

